# Logic Won't Open with AU3 Vienna Ensemble Pro Plugin Installed (Apple Silicon M1 Max)



## bobbyz123 (Jan 18, 2022)

I have recently purchased a MacBook Pro with M1 Max and everything works well with Vienna Ensemble Pro 7--as long as I don't install the AU3 plugin. When I do, Logic hangs on the opening screen, "Updating Information about Audio Unit Plugins." I have reset/rescanned all the plugins, deleted Audio Unit cache and plist files, etc. I have also tried opening Logic in Rosetta 2 mode, and none of this works.

Do you have any suggestions? I have a VEP7 template I want to set up in Logic that will allow me to use multiple ports, not just multiple channels. The workaround involving going into Logic's environment seems like a major headache.


----------



## jblongz (Jan 22, 2022)

I haven’t updated to 7 yet, but the site says its ”beta” and “not fully functional”.


----------



## DanielBrunelle (Feb 1, 2022)

Having the same issue with Vienna AU3 and M2Max.


----------



## jblongz (Feb 2, 2022)

After updating to VEP7 yesterday, I experienced the same issue on my M1 MBP 13". I uninstalled and then reinstalled without AUV3. Since there's no official uninstaller (that i know of), I bought AppCleaner from the AppStore, dragged in the Vienna applications folder, and manually deleted the AU/VST plugins to be sure. Everything is running normal again.

Aside from harmless testing, its probably best to wait until AU3 beta is over because the final release could affect any templates you're currently trying to build with the new, experimental functionality.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't think it has anything to do with the "beta" status of the Au3 support. It has been beta status for a number of years already and I suspect it will remain in beta status for yet some years. It works mostly fine on Intel. The problem here is obviously related to M1 support in some way.... Perhaps VSL will update their AU3 support in VePro to fully comply with M1 systems...but I expect they will continue to call it "beta" well beyond that....


----------

